# Slot Car Expo Show Valley Forge PA Convention / Swap Meet



## clarendox (Dec 11, 2013)

*Thousands of slot cars and parts along with other hobby related items for sale and trade! 

Saturday January 10 2015
The Philadelphia Expo Center
100 Station Road
Oaks Pa 19456

Show starts at 10:00 am with Early Bird Entry and Dealer set up at 8:00 am. Show ends at 4:00 pm.
Come and Check us out!!!
*​


----------

